# Assault on the Hazelwood Act



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm re-posting a message I received from John Miterko ......

please encourage veterans to attend this meeting, and show support for the Hazlewood Act as it stands. Without visible grassroots Veteran support, the Hazlewood Act, especially the Legacy portion faces stiff opposition for the upcoming Texas Legislature.

John A Miterko [ [email protected] ]
TCVO Research & Resource Director Veterans Advocate

Notice has been received of a hearing coming up in the Higher Education Committee in the Texas House of Representatives

*HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES*

NOTICE OF PUBLIC HEARING
COMMITTEE: Higher Education

*TIME & DATE: 9:00 AM, Tuesday, September 13, 2016*

PLACE: E1.030
CHAIR: Rep. John Zerwas

The House Committee on Higher Education and the Defense and Veterans' Affairs Committee will meet jointly to hear invited and public testimony on the following interim charge:

Study the long-term viability of the *Hazlewood Act*, in particular the legacy tuition exemption provision. Review eligibility requirements and recommend changes to ensure that the program can remain solvent. Examine the costs of the program to institutions of higher education, including foregone tuition, additional infrastructure, administrative and instructional support costs, and the financial impact on non-veteran/legacy students. Analyze and report any effect changes to this program would have for veterans and their families. Review current data systems related to this exemption and recommend improvements to ensure quality and accuracy of information.

This is the first of a number of attacks that will take place on the *Legacy Provision of the Hazelwood Act* - *one of the best Veterans' benefits in Texas. *

The Universities - mainly *A&M and UT*, are complaining that it is costing them too much money to honor the Hazelwood Legacy provision and they have asked the Legislature for relief. It is somewhat apparent that the Committee is inclined and prepared to reduce the benefit as shown in the wording on the notice:"Review eligibility requirements and recommend changes to ensure that the program can remain solvent."

Below is a list of those whom the Higher Education Committee has invited to testify regarding the Hazlewood Act and its Legacy portion at our joint hearing on 13 September as an FYI:

Brantley Starr, Deputy First Assistant Attorney General

John Newton, Higher Education Analyst, Legislative Budget Board

Rufus Coburn, Director of Veterans Education, Texas Veterans Commission

Brian McCall, Chancellor, TX State University System

Gene Bourgeois, Provost and Vice President for Academic Affairs, TX State University System

Bill McRaven, Chancellor, University of Texas System

Lisa Blazer, Senior Associate Vice President for Student Affairs, University of Texas at San Antonio

John Sharp, Chancellor, TAMU System

Joseph Pettibon II, Associate VP for Academic Services, TAMU

Robert Duncan, Chancellor, TX Tech University System

Lee Jackson, Chancellor, University of North Texas System

Renu Khator, Chancellor, University of Houston

Dr. Raymond Paredes, Commissioner, Texas Higher Education Coordinating Board

Andres Alcantar, Chairman, Texas Workforce Commission

As you can see, the odds are set against Veterans in this Committee - like bringing a knife to a gun fight.

It's critical that we let our State Representatives know that, as Veterans, we expect the State to uphold the promises that were made.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Unbelievable. I guess you can be a ghetto gang banger and have everything handed to you. But if you've served in the military, you're on your own. 

What is going on in this country right now? I'm lost. 

I've got a good bud higher up than any you listed. He's here for every soldier event. I forwarded your note. He's not gonna be happy although I'm sure he already knows. 

My wife is absolutely beside herself that our son is going to West Point. I'm starting to wonder myself. Be a pawn for some chicken shoot mother trucker. I'm furious over how our vets are being treated.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

phiz83 said:


> Unbelievable. I guess you can be a ghetto gang banger and have everything handed to you. But if you've served in the military, you're on your own.
> 
> What is going on in this country right now? I'm lost.
> 
> ...


I don't have the time to research all those distinguished 'invited' speakers to see who wore a uniform - -

I did reach out to my State Rep and State Senator today by phone and email through their websites. I'm not expecting much out of Austin.

continuous erosion of Veteran benefits.


----------

